
WARNING: Ads on YouTube can use miners on your browser - GRiMe2D
There are some incidents that ads on youtube.com can spawn miners on your browser.<p>When watching a video, when your progress bar touches &quot;yellow area&quot;, CPU usage can jump up to 100%.<p>Source (in russian): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pikabu.ru&#x2F;story&#x2F;ostorozhnee_s_youtube_okh_uzh_yetot_mayning_5631802
======
eirannejad
Is there a browser addon or another tool that can identify miner webpages?

